# T12 High Output OUTDOOR/COLD rated lamps



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've got a little sign for a bank I'm repairing. I have the replacement sign ballast already, but I'm having trouble finding the proper lamps.

The sign has three F30T12 H.O. lamps in it. The sign is outdoors so they need to be rated for use in cold environments. My supply house is ******** and they keep trying to sell me the indoor-only energy efficient ones which won't start below 60 degrees. Those are ballast-destroyers.

I would prefer Phillips lamps but I'll take whatever someone can point me toward. Thanks!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Nevermind, I think I just found what I'm looking for :laughing:

Philips F30T12/D/HO


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Didn't know they made a t-12 HO indoor only, plus it won't light under 60 degrees?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

347sparky said:


> Didn't know they made a t-12 HO indoor only, plus it won't light under 60 degrees?


Here's my predicament. If I go into my usual supply house and say, "Hi I need an F30T12 HO lamp," then what they'll go in the back and get me is this:

Philips F30T12/CW/HO

If you read the fine print, it says it's one of the "Econ-o-watt" models not recommended for use in drafty areas, or where temperature goes below 60 degrees. So it's not a matter of the lamp manufacturer making one type or another (they make both), it's a matter of my supply house stocking lamps that are useless outdoors and not knowing the difference.

And what I actually want is the one I posted the link to in my last post.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Interesting. I will have to check next time I get HO's. The place I get all my lamps and ballasts from only does lighting and should know this stuff, but I will double check next time. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

347sparky said:


> Interesting. I will have to check next time I get HO's. The place I get all my lamps and ballasts from only does lighting and should know this stuff, but I will double check next time. Thanks! :thumbsup:


I live in a small town, only one supply house here and definitely no experts in anything. I'm pretty used to doing the research for them :laughing:

Anyway I learned the hard way that the regular indoor T12 HOs they give me will burn up a sign ballast very quickly if they're installed outdoors when it's cold. I repaired a sign a couple years ago; new ballast and lamps. It lit up just fine when I tested it (in the middle of a sunny, warm day), but that night it cooled off considerably and when they turned the sign on the ballast tried like hell to fire the lamps and just couldn't, and burned itself out by the next day  It was dribbling crap when i opened the sign up.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dude, just gut the damn thing, put in new tomestones, ballast, t-8 HO's and be done with it!!! Tell your cheap ass customer he will save more in the long run if he just does an upgrade


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

cletis said:


> dude, just gut the damn thing, put in new tomestones, ballast, t-8 ho's and be done with it!!! Tell your cheap ass customer he will save more in the long run if he just does an upgrade


去他媽的自己


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

erics37 said:


> 去他媽的自己


你最好小心點，你可以說類似的東西會被禁止


----------

